# [EMERGE] /tmp ?(résolu)

## mysix

Bonjour,

Je suis entrain d'installer gentoo sur ma tour.

Cependant j'ai une erreur en utilisant emerge.

Je crois que l'erreur vient du /tmp que j'ai créer sur une autre partition

mais je ne vois pas d'où, j'ai fais un chmod 777 sur /tmp quand la partition à été montée mais ca ne marche toujours pas.

Sur ce je vous donne quelques informations qui peuvent vous être utile :

mon emerge qui ne fonctionne pas :

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # emerge pciutils

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4

 * pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * CPV:  sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86 zlib

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/work

 * Applying pciutils-3.1.4-install-lib.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying pciutils-2.2.7-update-pciids-both-forms.patch ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/work/pciutils-3.1.4 ...

make -j3 HOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc DNS=yes IDSDIR=/usr/share/misc MANDIR=/usr/share/man PREFIX=/usr SHARED=yes STRIP= ZLIB=yes 'OPT=-O2 -march=native /ggdb' all 

cd lib && ./configure

Configuring libpci for your system... i686--linux  i686 linux

Looking for access methods... sysfs proc i386-ports dump

Checking for zlib support... yes (set manually)

Checking for DNS support... yes (set manually)

Checking whether to build a shared library... yes (set manually)

make -C lib all

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native /ggdb -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o lspci.o lspci.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native /ggdb -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o ls-vpd.o ls-vpd.c

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/work/pciutils-3.1.4/lib'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native /ggdb -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden   -c -o init.o init.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /ggdb: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /ggdb: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /ggdb: No such file or directory

make: *** [ls-vpd.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native /ggdb -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden   -c -o access.o access.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /ggdb: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [access.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [init.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/work/pciutils-3.1.4/lib'

make: *** [lib/libpci.so.3.1.4] Error 2

make: *** [lspci.o] Error 1

 * ERROR: sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2258:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       pemake OPT="${CFLAGS}" all || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/work/pciutils-3.1.4'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2258:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       pemake OPT="${CFLAGS}" all || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/work/pciutils-3.1.4'

(chroot) sysresccd / # 

```

emerge --info

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32.10-std150-i386 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32.10-std150-i386-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 31 Mar 2010 11:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native /ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native /ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://212.219.56.135/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://212.219.56.131/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl avi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

(chroot) sysresccd / # 
```

fstab

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # more /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/ROOT               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

(chroot) sysresccd / # 
```

Une idée ? MerciLast edited by mysix on Wed Mar 31, 2010 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mysix

résolu   :Laughing: 

en faite il y a eu une faute de frappe dans make.conf   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Leander256

 *mysix wrote:*   

> j'ai fais un chmod 777 sur /tmp

 

Juste pour info, c'est chmod 1777 /tmp qu'il faut faire, ça rajoute le sticky bit.

----------

## mysix

Merci pour l'info !

----------

